# Confused about the room types in Elara?



## PamMo (Jun 6, 2018)

Elara has so many room types, my head is spinning! Are all the living rooms in the suites with the 8' screens and L-shaped sofas basically the same?  I know the "Plus" units are on floors 50-56. Does anyone know which code would guarantee me the largest _living room_? 

2 Bedroom - 2BR (corner unit) - _1,408-1,764sf_ 
2 Bedroom Grand - 2LK  - _1,318-1,496sf_ 
2 Bedroom Plus - 2BP  - _1,408-1,764sf _


Thanks!  Pam


----------



## GT75 (Jun 6, 2018)

Did you look at the information in the Sticky? (https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...t-affiliated-information.254931/#post-1996641)


----------



## PamMo (Jun 6, 2018)

Thank you, GT75! I had not seen that post - it's very helpful. It gives me a visual on where the units are located, and how they combine to make the larger suites. I wish we had floorplans. I'm guessing the corner 2BR which doesn't face the strip is the larger 1,764sf unit - with the largest LR?


----------



## tompalm (Jun 6, 2018)

I was there a few months ago and will say that the most important thing is to request a floor on the lower half of the upper elevator. I don’t remember which floors were the cutoff. But one elevator goes from floor 1-25. The other elevator goes from floor 26-50. So after making your reservation, you might want to call and ask them to reserve a room that is in the lower floors of the upper elevator. They assigned us floor 24 and during busy hours, like 4-7 pm, the elevator would stop 7-8 times on the way up and down before we got to our room. It only took an extra 3-4 minutes, but I sure wish we had a room that went from floor 1-26 with no stops.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 6, 2018)

You can find some additional info at Hilton.com 

3D Floor Plans - http://www3.hilton.com/en/hotels/ne...n,LASCSGV,View3DFloorPlanCTA,Accom,SingleLink
Room Descriptions - http://www3.hilton.com/en/hotels/ne...enter-strip-LASCSGV/accommodations/index.html
Also there’s lots of YouTube videos of Elara
https://m.youtube.com/results?search_query=elara+las+vegas


----------



## PamMo (Jun 6, 2018)

Brilliant, Alwysonvac!!! Thank you so much! That is just what I was looking for! Our son-in-law wants to whisk our daughter away on their "Lucky 13th Anniversary" to renew their wedding vows. We're looking for a unit large enough to host their original wedding party, before they all head down to see Elvis.


----------



## Nomad420 (Nov 6, 2018)

Need to burn some bonus points and looking at Elara.  Stayed there before and like the place.  Does anyone know the difference between the One BR Grand Plus BX vs. LP??  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 6, 2018)

GT75 said:


> Did you look at the information in the Sticky? (https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...t-affiliated-information.254931/#post-1996641)



I did spend of bit of time to get the room types on the floor plan all researched.  So that is as accurate as the building plans provided. 

There are 2 corner rooms, one facing west toward the strip and one facing east.  The West room is larger and gets larger as the floor get higher, if the room has the rooster tail as part of the living area.
\


----------



## Nomad420 (Nov 6, 2018)

No didn't see the Sticky but do now.  Sandy you da "Man"!  Thanks more than I needed.  I actually did look at your info probably over a year ago when I was last there and it was helpful then as well. Never have stayed in the "Rooster Tail" rooms but have always been curious to  see one.  Any images around on them?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 6, 2018)

Nomad420 said:


> No didn't see the Sticky but do now.  Sandy you da "Man"!
> 
> Never have stayed in the "Rooster Tail" rooms but have always been curious to  see one.  Any images around on them?



Sorry, but I am the "Woman".  Thanks though.

Just google "elara pink glass rooms" and you will see images, or try this link...
https://www.google.com/search?q=ela...eAhUEO60KHc1aBX8Q7Al6BAgFEA0&biw=1220&bih=564


----------



## Nomad420 (Nov 6, 2018)

Sandy VDH said:


> Sorry, but I am the "Woman".  Thanks though.



LOL, Sorry,  of was afraid of that.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 6, 2018)

Nomad420 said:


> Need to burn some bonus points and looking at Elara.  Stayed there before and like the place.  Does anyone know the difference between the One BR Grand Plus BX vs. LP??  Thanks in advance.



It is worth noting that all of the BX units face north, so if you want a pool view do NOT pick that room type.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 6, 2018)

PamMo said:


> Elara has so many room types, my head is spinning! Are all the living rooms in the suites with the 8' screens and L-shaped sofas basically the same?  I know the "Plus" units are on floors 50-56. Does anyone know which code would guarantee me the largest _living room_?
> 
> 2 Bedroom - 2BR (corner unit) - _1,408-1,764sf_
> 2 Bedroom Grand - 2LK  - _1,318-1,496sf_
> ...




From the Planet Hollywood plans that were submitted to the city that I located online (which is where I got all the room type info from), it says that the XX02 Corner unit is approx 1344 sq ft. which does not jive with the descriptions provided by HGVC above.

The XX34 Corner unit is 1786 sq ft for the lower floors without the "rooster tail" pink window jut out which looks like 6 - 29, and gets larger each floor as the rooster tail  (which starts on floor 30) juts out more as you go up a floor.  The largest unit is on the 56 floor which is the highest floor  number and that unit is listed at 1988 sq ft.  So that section can add up to an additional 200 sq ft in room size.

When I stayed in that 4 BR, I had corner unit 3734, which was just 3 floors below where the PLUS units start.  That rooster tail section had two large wingback chairs and a little table at the end, so you could sit and get a great view of the strip from there.


----------



## audirt (Nov 6, 2018)

We left Elara yesterday and loved it.  We were in 5129: Junior Suite, 51st floor.  We didn't really have a problem with the elevators.  I think there was only one time where we made more than two stops.

As for the Junior Suite, it has an odd entryway, but the rest of the room is fantastic.  Because of the curvature of the building, we basically had a corner suite with the great floor-to-ceiling windows.  If you can live without a washer/dryer, and don't mind a kitchenette, I'd recommend that category.  NOTE: The Elara website is a little unclear.  The Junior Suite has a combo shower/whirlpool tub.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 6, 2018)

audirt said:


> We left Elara yesterday and loved it.  We were in 5129: Junior Suite, 51st floor.  We didn't really have a problem with the elevators.  I think there was only one time where we made more than two stops.
> 
> As for the Junior Suite, it has an odd entryway, but the rest of the room is fantastic.  Because of the curvature of the building, we basically had a corner suite with the great floor-to-ceiling windows.  If you can live without a washer/dryer, and don't mind a kitchenette, I'd recommend that category.  NOTE: The Elara website is a little unclear.  The Junior Suite has a combo shower/whirlpool tub.




I had the combo of Units XX34 (Corner Unit) XX29 (Jr 1 BR), and XX32 (Studio) that all combine to make the 4 BR unit.  So you had the Jr 1 BR that is the Lock off of the from the Corner unit.  

I agree the entry is long and a bit strange but for a Jr Suite it has one of the best views looking right at the Eiffel Tower at Paris.  The BR is a bit tight and it is only a kitchenette, but the view is to die for.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Nov 7, 2018)

GT75 said:


> Did you look at the information in the Sticky? (https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...t-affiliated-information.254931/#post-1996641)



@GT75 The HGVC resort layout and floor plan sticky with the index is a very valuable resource and I consult it often.

https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...t-affiliated-information.254931/#post-1996641

Perhaps I haven't found it, but would love to see similar sticky with an index at the Marriott forum for those properties as I am always hunting around for this info in search.
Also move the Vistana to top level since it is buried and easily forgotten @SueDonJ @DeniseM


----------



## dayooper (Nov 7, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> @GT75 The HGVC resort layout and floor plan sticky with the index is a very valuable resource and I consult it often.
> 
> https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...t-affiliated-information.254931/#post-1996641
> 
> ...



We have it because @GT75 is awesome! One of the best moderators/contributors I have seen in any forum! That sticky must have taken some serious time to come up with and it shows. So easy to use and very complete. We are very lucky to have him here.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 7, 2018)

I keep notes on resorts that I have been to, but @GT75 looks for every resort info.  @GT75 did the index and the linking all of the content to an index.  A few others, like me, did contribute to resorts where we had knowledge or information.

With Elara, I was curious as I wanted to book a 4 BR and get a good one.  So in doing so I just shared it with everyone.  I own at Bay Club so I had info there, and I had collected lots of info on HHV - Lagoon, Kalia and GW Towers,  So I just shared what I had.

If you want something like it on the Marriott Boards you will need someone to Volunteer to manage it, and you will need people with knowledge to provide information.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Nov 7, 2018)

I don't expect it to have everything such as a 4 bdrm. However once the info is accumulated the body of knowledge grows from there because the building configurations don't change.


----------



## dayooper (Nov 7, 2018)

Sandy VDH said:


> I keep notes on resorts that I have been to, but @GT75 looks for every resort info.  @GT75 did the index and the linking all of the content to an index.  A few others, like me, did contribute to resorts where we had knowledge or information.
> 
> With Elara, I was curious as I wanted to book a 4 BR and get a good one.  So in doing so I just shared it with everyone.  I own at Bay Club so I had info there, and I had collected lots of info on HHV - Lagoon, Kalia and GW Towers,  So I just shared what I had.
> 
> If you want something like it on the Marriott Boards you will need someone to Volunteer to manage it, and you will need people with knowledge to provide information.



Thank you as well. It's such a great resource to have. It helped us decide what to purchase and where to book!


----------



## GT75 (Nov 7, 2018)

Thanks @dayooper but like @Sandy VDH stated many people contributed to that Sticky.    I have forgotten now who requested the Sticky in the first place now.     I thought that it was a good idea because we keep getting the same basic requests sometimes.


----------



## GT75 (Nov 9, 2018)

The other thing (which I want to add to my comments, @dayooper), I think that we have some of the best HGVC TUG members.    I really don't do any "moderation" in the HGVC forum.     I am so very thankful to all of our HGVC TUG members.    I know that we each have opinions that comes with different viewpoints/perspectives.     I think that is a blessing because we are all just trying to help.    Since I really don't have to do any "moderation" (and please lets keep it that way) this does give me the time and freedom to add (at least what I believe anyways) useful information for all HGVC TUG members.


----------



## dayooper (Nov 9, 2018)

GT75 said:


> The other thing (which I want to add to my comments, @dayooper), I think that we have some of the best HGVC TUG members.    I really don't do any "moderation" in the HGVC forum.     I am so very thankful to all of our HGVC TUG members.    I know that we each have opinions that comes with different viewpoints/perspectives.     I think that is a blessing because we are all just trying to help.    Since I really don't have to do any "moderation" (and please lets keep it that way) this does give me the time and freedom to add (at least what I believe anyways) useful information for all HGVC TUG members.



I agree. The HGVC are some of the most helpful and respectful members. I immediately felt welcome and my questions were answered very quickly.

One issue, though. I’m still waiting for the boiled pizza recipe.


----------

